# Dankung Uk?



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi this one is for the UK guys can any one tell me who is the main DANKUNG slingshot/catapult DEALER for the UK?
only just come of ebay uk and it looks like it looks like the DANKUNG play ground, there are as many as 10 diffrent people/shops all selling the same thing? they must be good,I would like to bye one for my collection but i only want the real thing so NO zink ripoffs only real? s/ steel????
all the best Pete


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

This is the real Dankung mate

http://www.dankung.com/emart/

Not sure if there's an actual UK vendor for Dankung tho

[edit] oh hold on try catapults.co

here ya go

http://catapults.co/catapults.html


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> This is the real Dankung mate
> 
> http://www.dankung.com/emart/
> 
> ...


Hi Thanks for the link we must be getting good at Milbro pro shot they took my PP11 and made a full range with the name


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

hes known as renovate leather on ebay


----------



## Dogfather (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello Pete,
you can buy at my shop orginal Dankungs i shipped from Germany.

Dogfather


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes check withe Steve, catapults.co


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

http://www.catapults.co/

I think this is the authentic dankung dealer in UK.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Dogfather said:


> Hello Pete,
> you can buy at my shop orginal Dankungs i shipped from Germany.
> 
> Dogfather


Dogfather , I notice your prices are a little cheaper than the U.K dealer , whats the shipping costs to the U.K ?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Hogancastings said:


> This is the real Dankung mate
> 
> http://www.dankung.com/emart/
> 
> ...


Hi Thanks for the link we must be getting good at Milbro pro shot they took my PP11 and made a full range with the name
[/quote]
Which one is the PP11? I love the pocket poacher, by the way.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> This is the real Dankung mate
> 
> http://www.dankung.com/emart/
> 
> ...


Hi Thanks for the link we must be getting good at Milbro pro shot they took my PP11 and made a full range with the name
[/quote]
Which one is the PP11? I love the pocket poacher, by the way.
[/quote]
Hi its the OWL ? the football club in my area are known as the OWLS


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Pete , you could get your own back for them nicking your design , buy a Toucan , cast it in bronze and sell it to me ! Hang on , that's not revenge , that's me wanting a bronze Toucan , worth a try though .....


----------



## Dogfather (Jul 2, 2011)

@ almost human

my shippingcost is 4,50 worldwide for 500 gramm (2 Slingshots)


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info Dogfather , good price .....


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

I recently ordered a cougar and panther off of dankung.com and they arrived in only 10 days - no custom fees and cheaper than the UK options!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

ebooks886 said:


> I recently ordered a cougar and panther off of dankung.com and they arrived in only 10 days - no custom fees and cheaper than the UK options!


HI I got your point???


----------



## Harv (Jul 26, 2011)

My advice is buy from Dankung themselves, the UK guy Catapults.co just takes the Dollar price an changes it to Stirling.
Dankung charge $16 for shipping BUT they will ship any 3 items for that price, and as for speed I ordered a Toucan and some 1745 rubber on the 2nd of this month and got them today the 6th 4 days !!! pretty impressive and no customs charge..


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Dankung.com deserves a mention. The first quote, $65 for shipping 2 slingshot. Replied and asked for a cheaper alternative, $11 shipped to my country (Mauritius) in 12 days!

I tell you can't do better with a tracking number!

I found a way agreeable with dankung to ship the slingshots a way without any additional cost to avoid customs problems.

My second order is on the way. A very good customer service, with emails answered about my queries.

This was not my first time buying worldwide, I can tell you that I prefer to pay a little bit more with companies with better customer service than a cheaper price company with poor! Before buying, I always send emails to vendors and the one that replies get my vote!

It seems that Dankung was the lowest priced with a very good customer service!

I had even a company replying after a week, it was too late my order was on the way from dankung.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I know there is someone charging £20 for the same catapult i paid £5 post free on ebay, now thats a good profit, mine only took 9 days to come, but they are not a starter catapult i dont think they would take too many fork hits,
hogans are still the best makers of metal catapults in the uk, i have a couple and they will out live me, jeff


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

I think I know the ones you mean Jeff , tempted for all of 5 minutes but didn't want to risk it though in case I got a duff one , fork/eye interface does not appeal to me .


----------



## oldbill (Aug 11, 2011)

Purchased a Cougar from www.Catapults.Co got it the next day (UK to UK) but Jorgs signature had been almost polished out , but the guy sent out another straight away very pleased with service also good range and all in stock


----------



## leeeeni (Mar 29, 2013)

i have bought my dankung panther by joerg sprave on www.kugel-winnie.de

it´s a german seller who produces steel balls main-time and shoots slingshots at home.

there are very good prices for catapults ans ammo!

Leeeeni


----------

